# This may be the coolest and most functional kitchen apron ever



## cnochef (May 23, 2013)

It is a combination knife roll and apron, what a great idea!!!

Hand made from highest quality materials in Toronto

http://thebluntroll.com/


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 23, 2013)

I so want one! Payday tomorrow.... Lol.


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 23, 2013)

Problem with the merchants PayPal. Can't see the price. Did you get a chance to see the price before this issue?


----------



## marc4pt0 (May 23, 2013)

Awesome idea!
Looks like$120 an apron if I'm not mistaking...

Edit: $165 with tax and shipping. Ouch


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 23, 2013)

I don't know about bending forward with that thing on!
It's cool Maynard is wearing one though!


----------



## Brad Gibson (May 23, 2013)

Sweet idea! My mom is in the process of making me some custom aprons, maybe I can get her to craft one of these up for me too!


----------



## don (May 23, 2013)

Okay, this is pretty smart.


----------



## ecchef (May 23, 2013)

Interesting name...a little double entendre going on there? It better come with a 'little extra' for a buck sixty five!


----------



## Reede (May 23, 2013)

I don't know about having sharp knives sticking up towards my chest, or where my hand could run into one if it got too close to my body. Don't care for the knife carrying style.


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 23, 2013)

I'm sure your not supposed to wear the knives, just storage and travel, then put on the apron and use pockets for pens, thermos, ect...


----------



## GeneH (May 23, 2013)

Reede said:


> I don't know about having sharp knives sticking up towards my chest, or where my hand could run into one if it got too close to my body. Don't care for the knife carrying style.



I'm thinking with the name "The-Blunt-Roll" is hinting the apron is used as a knife roll _when you are not wearing it._ I guess the picture showing the blades sticking up is part of the roll? Still, I wonder about the blades not being covered by thick leather.


----------



## marc4pt0 (May 23, 2013)

Honestly, I didn't know Maynard was cooking it up. What Can't that guy do??


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 24, 2013)

These are made in CT. One of my buddies has one. I think it's kinda kitschy and besides, I would need like 6 aprons to carry all the knives I normally have in my bag.


----------



## cnochef (May 24, 2013)

JohnnyChance said:


> These are made in CT. One of my buddies has one. I think it's kinda kitschy and besides, I would need like 6 aprons to carry all the knives I normally have in my bag.



These are not made in CT, rather in Toronto. They are designed and individually handmade from quality denim and leather by Tanya Kelly who started the business on Etsy. 

Well worth the price for artisan made IMHO.


----------



## labor of love (May 24, 2013)

i think theyre pretty dorky:my2cents:


----------



## Patatas Bravas (May 24, 2013)

labor of love said:


> i think theyre pretty dorky:my2cents:



Only in the sense that all aprons look kinda dorky. I think these are fine as far as aprons go. However...



knyfeknerd said:


> I don't know about bending forward with that thing on!



Yeah! If you mean bending over/forward/anywhere with knives stuck in that leather area, I think you're asking for disaster. Probably not flexble, knives might fall out, knives might be pressured and cut somewhere, etc...


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 24, 2013)

cnochef said:


> These are not made in CT, rather in Toronto. They are designed and individually handmade from quality denim and leather by Tanya Kelly who started the business on Etsy.
> 
> Well worth the price for artisan made IMHO.



I meant to say "I think they are made in CT". That's what the dude I know who has one told me. As best I can remember.


----------



## Stumblinman (May 24, 2013)

how do you wash it with the leather ? seems just for show and pricey.


----------



## brainsausage (May 24, 2013)

I don't like the idea of unpacking all of your gear, so's you can wear an apron. Doesn't that defeat the purpose of roll/bag? Having you **** organized/compartmentalized...?


----------



## cnochef (May 24, 2013)

JohnnyChance said:


> I meant to say "I think they are made in CT". That's what the dude I know who has one told me. As best I can remember.



Maybe somebody else is doing a similar one.


----------



## slowtyper (May 26, 2013)

Personally don't like the look of the leather on these.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 26, 2013)

Don't like the website, could only find pics, nothing about how they are made (customized?). The blown up pics seem out of focus. And what I can see of the aprons I don't like at all.


----------



## GlassEye (May 26, 2013)

How would I clean this? I would have to empty it in order to use it. Other than those initial thoughts, it is kind of neat.


----------

